# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Unmanned retail store, Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd., Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Developer - Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Huawei Opens Unmanned Retail Store With Robot Sales Staff"

by Kishalaya Kundu
January 3, 2020

----------

